# enabling NIC in Bios



## sangheili333

I have a Dell Dimension 4600 and I reinstalled Windows XP, now my computer isn't recognizing my NIC, how do I enable it from the bios?


----------



## belfasteddie

Go into the bios and look for it. When you find it, select enable, then back out and save. reboot.


----------



## sangheili333

belfasteddie said:


> Go into the bios and look for it. When you find it, select enable, then back out and save. reboot.


I didn't see anything about it in there


----------



## vladimirb

hey sanghelili333 and welcome to TSF...
Look for Preiferal devices or something similar...
You should find there NIC card...


----------



## sangheili333

vladimirb said:


> hey sanghelili333 and welcome to TSF...
> Look for Preiferal devices or something similar...
> You should find there NIC card...


I didn't see anything like that, but here's the list of things that come up after I hit F2 at the startup screen:
System Time
System Date
Drive Configuration
Hard-disk drive Sequence
Boot Sequence
Memory Information
CPU Information
Integrated Devices
Power Management
System Security
Keyboard Numlock
Report Keyboard errors
Auto Power On
Fast Boot
OS Install Mode
Limit CPUID Value
IDE Hard Drive Acoustics Mode
System event log
Asset Tag


----------



## OMGmissinglink

Under Integrated Devices you find onboard NIC / LAN.. "enable" exit save bios settings.


----------



## sangheili333

OMGmissinglink said:


> Under Integrated Devices you find onboard NIC / LAN.. "enable" exit save bios settings.


Here's what it showed under Integrated Devices:

Sound...On
Network Interface Controller...On
Mouse port...On
USB Emulation...On
USB Controller...On
Serial Port 1...Auto
Parallel Port...<Enter>
Disket Interface...Auto
Primary Video Controller...Auto
Onboard Video Buffer...1mb


----------



## OMGmissinglink

Install mobo driver first !
http://support.dell.com/support/top...splash?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~mode=popup&file=70069

NIC driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...splash?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~mode=popup&file=87106

PC's drivers:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=DIM_P4_4600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## sangheili333

OMGmissinglink said:


> Install mobo driver first !
> http://support.dell.com/support/top...splash?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~mode=popup&file=70069
> 
> NIC driver:
> http://support.dell.com/support/top...splash?c=us&l=en&s=gen&~mode=popup&file=87106
> 
> PC's drivers:
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=DIM_P4_4600&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


Thanks, but there's one small problem, I can't get on the internet from my computer until this NIC issue is fixed, I have the installation CD that came with my Verizon DSL, and when I try to install it, it says my computer doesn't have a NIC, eventhough it does


----------



## OMGmissinglink

How did you get on the internet to post your question go to dell support and download the drivers, burn them on a disk.


----------



## sangheili333

OMGmissinglink said:


> How did you get on the internet to post your question go to dell support and download the drivers, burn them on a disk.


I'm using my Wii's web browser. I guess I'll have to burn them to a CD at a library


----------



## OMGmissinglink

Post if that helps


----------



## lazareth1

So the wii does have a use after all!!


----------

